# St Judes Newcastle-under-Lyme



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone been for treatment at St Judes?

We've had no luck in finding a Donor so we're considering using the credit card for a baby.My partner says...if the baliffs come round they can't take the baby away lol. 
We plan to go to the clinic for a visit and check how the ground lies.It's our nearest one & i'm sure my Dr will give any referrals we may need.

I'll let you know how we get on.
Take care ladies.


----------

